# New candidate



## firefighter1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm petitioning for membership at a local lodge. Anything I should expect as I persue my first degree?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## stevens43 (Aug 21, 2013)

No just relax and enjoy and just listen when you go through your first degree 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## deford (Aug 22, 2013)

Keep your acceptance high and your expectations low


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Mosaic (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't stress this enough: 

Listen CLOSELY to everything that is said around you, at all times. Whether it's during your degree or in study sessions.


----------



## Bro glenn mcdaniel (Aug 24, 2013)

Get ready a great life changing experience. ....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Cookboy4200 (Aug 26, 2013)

First, make sure the lodge is recognized as a legit lodge of freemasonry. Don't get scammed,bro. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## firefighter1 (Sep 3, 2013)

How do I make sure they're recognized?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 3, 2013)

firefighter1 said:


> How do I make sure they're recognized?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Always check for a website for the Prince Hall Grand Lodge or the "Mainstream" (I hate that) Grand Lodge in the state. If it's not on there, you can always check with somebody here.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 3, 2013)

firefighter1 said:


> Anything I should expect as I persue my first degree?



Feel free to read about Masonic history, Masonic philosophy, eminent  Masons.  Avoid any book that tells the story of the degrees as that  will reduce the impression made during your degrees - You only get the  degrees once and you don't want to spoil it.  Did you ever seek out the  Christmas presents and then weren't surprised on the big day?  Like  that.

Before the degree - There will be a time that requires patience.  You will meet an investigating committee of brothers who will get to know you.

During the degree - Put yourself into their hands and trust that all will be well.  Just like all of us did for our degrees.  They are good men who will be putting you through a ceremony of symbolic adoption and they will treat you as family just like we were all treated during our degrees.

After the degree - There's work to be done to earn your way to the next degree.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 4, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> ...or the "Mainstream" (I hate that) Grand Lodge


Me too, but so far I haven't been able to come up with an alternative term that people will understand what you're talking about.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 4, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> ... or the "Mainstream" (I hate that) Grand Lodge in the state ...



I have long used "George Washington affiliation".  It's not official anywhere but it has always been understood.  I don't think it should be official anywhere, just that it blows less than calling one set of jurisdictions "mainstream" thereby implying another set is less so.

When referring to specific jurisdictions going with the acronym works.  GLofTX, MWPHAGLofTX.


----------



## firefighter1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was voted favorable and was told to come to the lodge at at 7 pm. On Tuesday. And to be SURE to wear clean underwear. Lol now I'm getting a little nervous. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 9, 2013)

My initiation is also this month. The WM made a comment at dinner that he's ordered the goat. I'm sure each lodge has its own way of scaring the new guy lol. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## firefighter1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah they told me they don't feed the goat for three days so he will be hungry. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538 (Nov 10, 2013)

The goat is real.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## cbdub405 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just pay close attention bro...everything else will fall in place 

CBDub405


----------



## BroBook (Nov 10, 2013)

scw538 said:


> The goat is real.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



And he will be hungry you feed him or wished you had 


My Freemasonry


----------



## firefighter1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok




My Freemasonry


----------



## dlewis9921 (Nov 11, 2013)

You will get that.  They are little far behind but I think they replaced goats with green hogs.  Just kidding


My Freemasonry


----------



## firefighter1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just made it through 6 months of rigorous mental and physical fire training. I'd like to believe I can handle anything. Lol I'm excited though. You guys are making me nervous though. My brother is a MM and he just keep asking me am I sure that I'm ready to ride the goat. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 11, 2013)

firefighter1 said:


> Just made it through 6 months of rigorous mental and physical fire training. I'd like to believe I can handle anything. Lol I'm excited though. You guys are making me nervous though. My brother is a MM and he just keep asking me am I sure that I'm ready to ride the goat.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Sounds like you will be meeting "ol' Billy" soon...


----------



## BroBanks (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't fall off. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## firefighter1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Initiated! Feels good. So much information. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 12, 2013)

Mosaic said:


> I can't stress this enough:
> 
> Listen CLOSELY to everything that is said around you, at all times. Whether it's during your degree or in study sessions.



As someone who just went through initiation last week, I agree: keep your heart and especially your ears OPEN.


----------



## broglover79 (Nov 22, 2013)

firefighter1 said:


> Yeah they told me they don't feed the goat for three days so he will be hungry.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Three days that's it they didn't feed the GOAT for a week for me 


C


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 22, 2013)

As I said before on another thread say hello to "old Billy" when you see him! Yet enjoy this journey! On the night of your EA just listen and observe. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## LBCutta (Dec 8, 2013)

Safe travels

WM Clark


----------

